# Covenent - What's the Name of the Song?



## EP (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone know the name of the song used in the trailer for the Covenant?  I've heard it before, years ago, but can't think of it.


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know the song myself but according to the soundtrack of The Covenant, the songs included are:

1. More Human Than Human (Meet Bambi In The King’s Harem Mix) - White Zombie  
2. The Death and Resurrection Show- Killing Joke  
3. Desperate Hearts- C'Mon  
4. Euphoria – Collide (kaRIN & Statik)  
5. The Lords of Salem- Rob Zombie  
6. Faster- Jules X  
7. Predator- Front Line Assembly (Collide Remix)  
8. Water Shock – tomandandy  
9. Putnam Barn – tomandandy  
10. Final Fight – tomandandy  
11. Savior - tomandandy  
12. Fall Fest - tomandandy


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

According to a post on IMDB's message board, it's "Save Myself" by Stabbing Westward.


----------



## Darthjaye (Aug 30, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> According to a post on IMDB's message board, it's "Save Myself" by Stabbing Westward.




Whoever posted that on IMDB  messed that up a little cause it's actually "Save Yourself" from Stabbing Westward's album "Darkest Days".  They actually had a semi-hit with a song called "What Do I Have to Do" back in the mid 90's.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 30, 2006)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> I don't know the song myself but according to the soundtrack of The Covenant, the songs included are:
> [...]
> 8. Water Shock – tomandandy
> 9. Putnam Barn – tomandandy
> ...



tomandandy, huh? I've only heard of them because of the cool song they did for "The Mothman Prophecies" soundtrack (called "Half Light"). Kind of a creepy, cool trance/rock electronic piece. I wonder if these tracks are similar.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 30, 2006)

Stabbing Westward had a few semi-hits but I don't think they were ever huge.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

Nah, they were never huge, but when Nine Inch Nails was popular, there were a bunch of similar sounding (sorta - industrial rock) bands that got hits then too, (Besides Stabbing Westward, Gravity Kills, Filter, Sister Machine Gun, etc), and they were one of the more talented of them.  (I've got a couple cds of theres, and since they were semi-local, coming from Macomb, Illinois, they got a lot of airplay in St. Louis)

That actually had a few songs in the Mortal Kombat movie, but were stupid not to have them on the soundtrack for said movie (which was actually insanely popular).



Half-Light from the Mothman Prophecies was mostly by a group called "Low" who I've never heard of.  I think tomandandy (or whatever) did the soundtrack to the movie, though, which the song sampled.  (Good song though, I ripped it from the DVD)


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Stabbing Westward had a few semi-hits but I don't think they were ever huge.



Not that I recall either. They are however considered something of a punk group, at least in my brother's eyes.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think punk groups use synthesizers...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Not that I recall either. They are however considered something of a punk group, at least in my brother's eyes.




I think they are very far from punk. Punk reminds me of Blink 182, or the Ramones. Stabbing Westward is in the industrial rock category for sure.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 31, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I think they are very far from punk. Punk reminds me of Blink 182, or the Ramones. Stabbing Westward is in the industrial rock category for sure.



Is there such a category as "pop industrial rock"? 'Cuz what I remember of the radio hit they had, it reminded me of some forgettable 80's rock band, like White Lion or Survivor or somethin'


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Look folks. I didn't say they were. I just said my BROTHER did. If you want to gripe to him about them, be my guest.  I gave up on his musical choices a long time ago.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 31, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Is there such a category as "pop industrial rock"? 'Cuz what I remember of the radio hit they had, it reminded me of some forgettable 80's rock band, like White Lion or Survivor or somethin'





  Survivor is hardly forgettable. Their "Eye of the Tiger" was one of the biggest hits of the early 80s (and still is used in commercials).  I would agree about White Lion though, except they were in the late 80s/early 90s, I think. And I can't think of any of their songs.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Eye of the Tiger is like the most used sport song next to We will Rock You and We are the Champions both by Queen.


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 1, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Eye of the Tiger is like the most used sport song next to We will Rock You and We are the Champions both by Queen.




Which all pale to Rock and Roll Part II.


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 1, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Survivor is hardly forgettable. Their "Eye of the Tiger" was one of the biggest hits of the early 80s (and still is used in commercials).




Dave Bickler, former singer for Survivor, is the voice in the background for all those Budweiser Real Men of Genius spots.


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 1, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Punk reminds me of Blink 182, or the Ramones.




Thanks for making me feel really, really old.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 1, 2006)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> Which all pale to Rock and Roll Part II.




That's apparently actually been banned by the NFL, due to Mr. Glitter's conviction on some rather unsavory charges

I also don't think it was ever as popular as "We Will Rock You", which has been a stadium anthem since it was basically released


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 1, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> That's apparently actually been banned by the NFL, due to Mr. Glitter's conviction on some rather unsavory charges
> 
> I also don't think it was ever as popular as "We Will Rock You", which has been a stadium anthem since it was basically released




NFL perhaps, but I think that somewhere in the NHL rules it is listed as a requirement.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> Which all pale to Rock and Roll Part II.




Uhm yeah...if you say so. In any case I'm still with We Will Rock you as the best stadium Anthem.


----------

